
Startups can’t explain what they do cos they’re addicted to meaningless jargon - hunglee2
http://qz.com/697558/internet-startups-cant-explain-what-they-do-because-theyre-addicted-to-meaningless-jargon/
======
gcatalfamo
Although I agree with the trend described I don't think words like synergy
should be considered _jargon_...

~~~
ohjeez
"Buzzword," perhaps. A hackneyed term that gets in the way of communication
rather than providing enlightenment.

~~~
AstroJetson
I'd go with buzzword as in "buzzword Bingo". I listen to start up elevator
speeches and lots of times I go "OK, so what do you really do?"

